# Android and 911 and other emergency number reboots



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

Please see the following threads on reddit and note the amount of issues stemming from  THE MOST IMPORTANT CALL YOU WILL EVER MAKE!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/co..._dialing_reports_compilation/?sort=confidence

Originating source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/oneplus/comments/6nx4eo/i_had_to_dial_911_on_my_op5_yesterday_saw_a/


Note: WHEN TESTING ANY EMERCENCY SERVICES NUMBER PLEASE FOLLOW THIS SCRIPT AND CALL THE NON EMERGENCY NUMBER IN YOUR AREA BEFORE ATTEMPTING 911:

You:This is a non emergency, I am testing a critical flaw in the android OS that reboots certain phones while calling 911 and would like to arrange for a test call

Them: Ok we will allow you to call withi x amount of time frame Please call then

You:: Ok thanks will call then

and then HANG UP PROMPTLY

Then in the window they gave you repeat the first line I gave you if the call goes thru

and then COMPLETE CALL AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE. DO NOT STALL OR WASTE TIME!

and this is the proper protocol for testing this issue.

PLEASE REPORT BACK WITH YOUR FINDINGS ON THESE PHONES.

Note: Mine is a Moto Nexus 6 with Lineage OS 14.1 which is android 7.1.2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2017)

Wouldn't dialing 0 for operator then request emergency services work?  Takes a little longer but operators have emergency services on speed dial, literally.

And no, NEVER call 9-1-1 unless there's an emergency.  If you need to test, call the local police office (non-emergency number) for instructions.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 21, 2017)

late on the ball here one plus already rolled a software fix
nothing to see here folks move along


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 21, 2017)

Have had reasons to dial the UK Emergency Number  (9 9 9 ) on both my android Phones   works perfect no reboot
have no need to 911 test


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> late on the ball here one plus already rolled a software fix
> nothing to see here folks move along




but for those that havent updated or even known this is GODSEND of info


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 21, 2017)

https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/oxygenos-4-5-6-hot-fix-ota-for-oneplus-5.574856/

one plus sent emails out advising the user of the issue 

one of those bugs that you really can't test for on every device that leaves


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

thing is if you look at the other thread other mfrs then op have it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2017)

it was concerning Oneplus phones .... not Androids smartphone generally ... 

the title should be a little more precise

although in Switzerland i can tell 144 works perfectly on my Honor 6X (since i am a Lifeguard i have to call it quite often, tho the less the better  ) ... well it's not a Oneplus... so i can safely bet even if i was in the US and need to call 911 i would have no issues


----------



## Kursah (Jul 21, 2017)

Interesting...I was working with some Sheriff's Office Dispatchers in a county across the state yesterday and they were talking about this. We tested our phones...they had Samsungs though, not sure what specifically they had..no issues. I have a OnePlus One and my phone does not reboot when dialing 911. But I'm on an old version of CM11, letting this phone live out its life until I can replace it. Been damn good for 3 years now.

I really want to snag an OP5, and seeing that they got this fixed I'm not too worried...it does happen and this could've been far worse. My wife has a OnePlus X, we may test it tonight just to make sure...because it is on an older branch of OxygenOS...but I imagine its a non-issue there as well. Will report back if I find any issues or hear of anyone else experiencing this.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

nope look at the other link samsungs and others are affected too


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

S7 edge also reboots

S7 fails replication

Can't replicate on OP5

S5 had a similar issue

Asus zenfone faces similar issue

Xperia z3

Moto G5


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> nope look at the other link samsungs and others are affected too


oh well Samsung ... pfahahaha ....

strange when i got that news (quite some time ago) only Oneplus 5 was giving that issue ....
probably tied to the manufacturer and not Android then ... ok Sony, Motorola, Samsung and Asus then ....

still not generally linked to Android

(forgot to add my H6X is under Android 7.0 EMUI 5.0)

edit: double posting was necessary?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 21, 2017)

I've had no problem calling emergency services from my android phone (Galaxy S8).  I've had to do it twice now, fortunately for me on behalf of others.  Title seems guilty of hyperbole.  Out of the millions of such phones in use, this seems like an extremely limited and very rare issue.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 21, 2017)

i used to give my older phones to my little girl when she was real small, and we found out the hard way that Even if the phone has no service or plan it Will still call 911.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2017)

thing is though you need to remain vigilant when it comes to manufacturers.... who cares about feelings when lives are at stake... give em hell and if they take "offense" AT A LEGIT ISSUE they don't deserve your money or time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2017)

Divide Overflow said:


> Out of the millions of such phones in use, this seems like an extremely limited and very rare issue.


9-1-1 call centers are very localized.  The same phone could work fine in one place, drive 20 miles getting connected to a different call center and then it might not work.

If there's an emergency, try 9-1-1.  If 9-1-1 fails, turn the phone back on, dial 0 for operator, request emergency services, they'll connect you to a 9-1-1 service.



jboydgolfer said:


> i used to give my older phones to my little girl when she was real small, and we found out the hard way that Even if the phone has no service or plan it Will still call 911.


Yup.  Carriers are required to allow and prioritize emergency calls.  When something like 9/11 happened, the network gets congested with priority calls.  That's why there's so much emphasis on making sure people only call that number when there is an emergency.  Most non-emergency calls are better directed to the local precinct.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 25, 2017)

the problem was the extended 911 location service that was causing a segfault when the GPS was accessed mid-call


----------

